# Stippling



## Kyle Osborne (Mar 23, 2015)

Attempting my hand at some stippling. I know this isn't too pretty, I think the bit I'm using is a little too rough. Any tips or hints will be helpful! I've been seeing some duck calls that have stippling around them like this and really been wanting to do it around some pot calls. This is just a test piece lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Try to be random with different pressures applied and everything will be un-random. You are on the right path grasshopper continue and you will see the end result will come to you!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kyle Osborne (Mar 23, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Try to be random with different pressures applied and everything will be un-random. You are on the right path grasshopper continue and you will see the end result will come to you!! m







my secong one turned out alot better.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Creative 1


----------

